# Burgmuller etudes question.



## tonystanton

Hello,
I've just started looking at the 18 characteristic studies and in true me fashion, I'm stuck on the first line of the first one! 
I learned the line and got it up to speed, but the trouble I'm having is the E that's played twice with the 5th and then 1st finger. Whenever I play it at speed my first finger keeps landing on the E but it's already down because of the 5th finger and I just get no note. 
I hope I've explained that we'll enough, does anybody have any tips on sorting this problem? 
Thank you.


----------



## Kazaman

Try letting go of the E with the 5th finger a bit sooner.


----------



## hreichgott

Measure number? (I can't find the spot you're talking about)


----------



## tonystanton

Sorry, it's not in the first one, it's the pearls, the second. 
I think that's all it is, I need to get my 5th finger out the way. Can't seem to get it though, because when I play it slow there's no problem only when I speed it up.


----------



## hreichgott

Take full advantage of the staccato on the finger 5 note. The staccato is there to help you switch fingers. It's also a break between phrases, and musically will match the left hand's "down up up" pattern: down on the downbeat, up on each of the two staccatos. Try playing slow with a super-exaggerated staccato, then speeding up from there.


----------



## Taggart

Remember that the fifth finger is the end of a phrase and the 1st finger the start of the next so it's not as if it was legato all the way through like a scale. Same thing happens in bar 9 on the way down. It's a bit like doing a complete octave of a scale and then moving the hand instead of doing a finger switch at the end to keep going.


----------

